# Golden Chef Challenge



## Chief Longwind Of The North

We haven't had one of these in a while.  So, I'm putting forth a challenge theme for October.

Mini-Pumpkin, Stuffed Jack-O-Lantern, Golden Chef Challenge.  Regular rules.

Anybody up for this challenge?  If so, do we need to have all of the courses, or maybe limit it to a main course, desert, and beverage, all pumpkin related.

Let me know.

If we do this, I'm going to use my entry in my cooking instruction blog as well.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Steve Kroll

For those of us who don't know, what are the "regular rules"?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

For past Golden Chef Challenges, the rules were:

Make an appetizer, main course, , desert, and beverage, all using the theme ingredient.

All entries will include pictures, recipe, and cooking techniques.

Judging will be done for each category, by popular vote.

The challenge is for fun, and to expand our cooking abilites. We are challenging ourselves to step outside the box and be creative.

All participants, that is, those who cook, and those who judge, are volunteers. 

All DC members have the right to vote for their favorite recipes.  You don't have to enter anything to be able to vote.

Individuals who enter should not vote for their own food.

The Golden Chef Challenge is supposed to be fun.
The Golden Chef Challenge is supposed to be fun.
The Golden Chef Challenge is supposed to be fun.

The cooking may be serious, as, we are challenging ourselves to be the best we can be; but again, I repeat one last time; The Golden Chef Challenge is supposed to be fun.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Forgive me, Chief.  But I am not sure what you mean by mini-pumpkin, stuffed Jack-o-Lantern and then having different courses.

Can it just be about pumpkin, whether canned or cooking pumpkin (I saw them in my store for the very first time this week and want to try it!).

I think it is very possible to do all the courses with pumpkin, but these contests have been very hard on the cooks (me doing several of them) which was part of the reason they faded out.  Could we just say it is a pumpkin contest and come up with our one very creative dish - whatever course?  

Just a thought.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> Forgive me, Chief. But I am not sure what you mean by mini-pumpkin, stuffed Jack-o-Lantern and then having different courses.
> 
> Can it just be about pumpkin, whether canned or cooking pumpkin (I saw them in my store for the very first time this week and want to try it!).
> 
> I think it is very possible to do all the courses with pumpkin, but these contests have been very hard on the cooks (me doing several of them) which was part of the reason they faded out. Could we just say it is a pumpkin contest and come up with our one very creative dish - whatever course?
> 
> Just a thought.


 
That works for me. I still like the idea of creating an edible jack-o-lantern. But then again, that might just be my entry, with others entering whatever pumpkin recipe they like. It's all good.

And I agree with you.  I enjoyed the challenge of making multiple courses from a theme ingredient.  I mean, how many of us would have every thought of using mushrooms in a desert befor the mushroom challenge?  And yet, we were introduced to the candy-cap mushroom, and wonderful candy-cap ice cream, and candy-cap sweet rolls.

But mulitple courses can be both time consuming, and expensive.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Lognwind of teh North


----------



## LPBeier

Oh, okay, I now understand what you meant - to make a Jack-o-lantern out of other food.  A specific idea of course comes to my mind, but that is probably too easy 

Why not two entries?  An Edible Jack-O-Lantern and a recipe using pumpkin.  Would that work?  Would people have to do both or could they choose one or the other or both?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> Oh, okay, I now understand what you meant - to make a Jack-o-lantern out of other food. A specific idea of course comes to my mind, but that is probably too easy
> 
> Why not two entries? An Edible Jack-O-Lantern and a recipe using pumpkin. Would that work? Would people have to do both or could they choose one or the other or both?


 
That, my dear LP, is up to DC.  I'm just trying to determine what everyone wants to do.

Ok, so here's what I see so far as possible ideas for the challenge:

Make a jack-o-lantern out of food, any kind of food you want.

Make an edible pumpkin-based jack-o-lantern as a main course

Make a pumpkin based food challenge, any recipe you want

Make a pumkin themed challenge with apetizer, main course, beverage, and desert

Other ideas are possible.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## DaveSoMD

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> That, my dear LP, is up to DC.  I'm just trying to determine what everyone wants to do.
> 
> Ok, so here's what I see so far as possible ideas for the challenge:
> 
> *Make a pumpkin themed challenge with appetizer, main course, beverage, and desert*
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



This one gets my vote!!


----------



## Steve Kroll

I don't know if I could do multiple courses. There's only the two of us. We never have appetizers, and neither of us are dessert eaters.

Therefore, my vote would be for "Make a pumpkin based food challenge, any recipe you want".


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Steve Kroll said:


> I don't know if I could do multiple courses. There's only the two of us. We never have appetizers, and neither of us are dessert eaters.
> 
> Therefore, my vote would be for "Make a pumpkin based food challenge, any recipe you want".



Steve;

This could be a chance to serve up a special meal for you, and your special partner; a light pumpkin soup for the appetizer, with stuffed pumpkin for the main course, Pumpkin juice makes for a great hot drink, when flavored with the right spices, and sweetened lightly, and maybe pumpkin cookies for desert, with just one served, and the rest saved for later, or a pumpkin granita.

These are the kinds of things you can make for just the two of you, and not break the bank.

However, if you like the idea of one course, any recipe, that's just fine as well.  I'm just offering ideas here.

All suggestions are valid.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

I'm not a big fan of pumpkin and don't know if the pumpkins in the pumpkin patch will be ready--depends on the date. I haven't seen a date suggested. I would maybe make one dish--I can't see doing the appy, meal, dessert, and beverage with pumpkin in it. I definitely will not go out and buy pumpkin.


----------



## LPBeier

Chief,
There have only been a few replies here but they have given me some ideas.

These contests have been daunting to many members in the past because they seemed so "exclude" (not purposely by any means) those like Steve and CWS who either don't eat pumpkin a lot, don't eat appies/dessert, etc. or find doing a whole meal just overwhelming for where they are as a cook.  Also, as CWS mentioned timing is crucial in some cases as well.

You and I would jump head first into this without a second thought and come up with the whole shebang!  And I know there are a few others what would (or would want to if lives haven't gotten too hectic.  Others would love to just do part of it.

So, why don't we have categories and you can enter as many or as few as you want.  Judging for the category will just be for the people who entered that one.  We could have a mod/admin open a thread for each category so all entries go in there to avoid confusion.  Polls will be set up separately too.

I am thinking:
1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
2. Appetizer/beverage (make on or the other)
3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
4. Dessert

Any comments from anyone?


----------



## CWS4322

LPBeier said:


> Chief,
> There have only been a few replies here but they have given me some ideas.
> 
> These contests have been daunting to many members in the past because they seemed so "exclude" (not purposely by any means) those like Steve and CWS who either don't eat pumpkin a lot, don't eat appies/dessert, etc. or find doing a whole meal just overwhelming for where they are as a cook.  Also, as CWS mentioned timing is crucial in some cases as well.
> 
> You and I would jump head first into this without a second thought and come up with the whole shebang!  And I know there are a few others what would (or would want to if lives haven't gotten too hectic.  Others would love to just do part of it.
> 
> So, why don't we have categories and you can enter as many or as few as you want.  Judging for the category will just be for the people who entered that one.  We could have a mod/admin open a thread for each category so all entries go in there to avoid confusion.  Polls will be set up separately too.
> 
> I am thinking:
> 1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
> 2. Appetizer/beverage (make on or the other)
> 3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
> 4. Dessert
> 
> Any comments from anyone?


I like that idea. My other thought is why not include winter squash? I prefer winter squash and many dishes that are made with pumpkin, well, one can substitute winter squash and vice versa. I could get a lot more excited if it were winter squash or pumpkin.


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Chief,
> There have only been a few replies here but they have given me some ideas.
> 
> These contests have been daunting to many members in the past because they seemed so "exclude" (not purposely by any means) those like Steve and CWS who either don't eat pumpkin a lot, don't eat appies/dessert, etc. or find doing a whole meal just overwhelming for where they are as a cook.  Also, as CWS mentioned timing is crucial in some cases as well.
> 
> You and I would jump head first into this without a second thought and come up with the whole shebang!  And I know there are a few others what would (or would want to if lives haven't gotten too hectic.  Others would love to just do part of it.
> 
> So, why don't we have categories and you can enter as many or as few as you want.  Judging for the category will just be for the people who entered that one.  We could have a mod/admin open a thread for each category so all entries go in there to avoid confusion.  Polls will be set up separately too.
> 
> I am thinking:
> 1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
> 2. Appetizer/beverage (make on or the other)
> 3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
> 4. Dessert
> 
> Any comments from anyone?





CWS4322 said:


> I like that idea. My other thought is why not include winter squash? I prefer winter squash and many dishes that are made with pumpkin, well, one can substitute winter squash and vice versa. I could get a lot more excited if it were winter squash or pumpkin.


I agree.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

LPBeier said:


> Chief,
> There have only been a few replies here but they have given me some ideas.
> 
> These contests have been daunting to many members in the past because they seemed so "exclude" (not purposely by any means) those like Steve and CWS who either don't eat pumpkin a lot, don't eat appies/dessert, etc. or find doing a whole meal just overwhelming for where they are as a cook.  Also, as CWS mentioned timing is crucial in some cases as well.
> 
> You and I would jump head first into this without a second thought and come up with the whole shebang!  And I know there are a few others what would (or would want to if lives haven't gotten too hectic.  Others would love to just do part of it.
> 
> So, why don't we have categories and you can enter as many or as few as you want.  Judging for the category will just be for the people who entered that one.  We could have a mod/admin open a thread for each category so all entries go in there to avoid confusion.  Polls will be set up separately too.
> 
> I am thinking:
> 1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
> 2. Appetizer/beverage (make on or the other)
> 3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
> 4. Dessert
> 
> Any comments from anyone?



Anyone ever tell you that you are a genius?  Well, I'm officially declaring it to the world, right here, right now.  This is a great idea.  Also, CWS, i don't see why we can't use winter squash.  This doesn't have to be so rigid.  The point isn't to have a challenge that excludes people, but to create a challenge that's open to as many people as possible.  That way, we all learn something new, and have the opportunity to showcase our ideas, and try things we may not have thought of before.

I think I've said this before.  In fact, I know I've said this before.  DC is a great place.

What started as a daunting challenge, way back in the day, is evolving into something that is much more than what it started out to be.  Originally, it was a friendly competition.  Now, it is what I always wanted it to be, a way for each of us to challenge ourselves.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

So far all I've seen are pumpkins that are way too big for me.  I quit making Jack-o-Lanterns since the kids in the apt building like to kick them apart.  I'll take a look at some of the winter squash and see if there is something I can use.

Otherwise, it'll have to be canned pumpkin. Thinking cap on and planning.


----------



## Steve Kroll

LPBeier said:


> So, why don't we have categories and you can enter as many or as few as you want.  Judging for the category will just be for the people who entered that one.  We could have a mod/admin open a thread for each category so all entries go in there to avoid confusion.  Polls will be set up separately too.
> 
> I am thinking:
> 1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
> 2. Appetizer/beverage (make on or the other)
> 3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
> 4. Dessert
> 
> Any comments from anyone?


This sounds great. I would be in for one or two of these categories.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I found a baby pumpkin, a delicata, an orange kambocha, and two others.  They are all small, now I have to decide what I am doing with them.  I'm in.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

Ok then,  I believe we are using LP's rules.  So we will still have all of the original categories.  But, you can enter as many of the categories as you want.  If you want to enter just a desert, that's Ok.  If you want to create the perfect beverage, and nothing more, go for it.  This should be fun.

I'd like to offer a new category, in the spirit of Halloween, I would like to see an edible Halloween decoration.  It could be  a Dracula cake, or a jack-o-lantern, or anything you want, as long as it has winter squash, or pumpkin in it somehow.  What say you all?  Is this a good category?

Now we just have to agree on a date.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## LPBeier

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> Ok then,  I believe we are using LP's rules.  So we will still have all of the original categories.  But, you can enter as many of the categories as you want.  If you want to enter just a desert, that's Ok.  If you want to create the perfect beverage, and nothing more, go for it.  This should be fun.
> 
> I'd like to offer a new category, in the spirit of Halloween, I would like to see an edible Halloween decoration.  It could be  a Dracula cake, or a jack-o-lantern, or anything you want, as long as it has winter squash, or pumpkin in it somehow.  What say you all?  Is this a good category?
> 
> Now we just have to agree on a date.
> 
> Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Actually, Chief, that is what I meant in my first category:



> 1. Edible Jack-o-Lantern made of other food.
> 2. Appetizer/beverage (make one or the other)
> 3. Entree - either in a pumpkin or starring pumpkin
> 4. Dessert



But we can change it to "Edible Jack-o-Lantern or other Halloween decoration"

Also, I had Appetizer and drink together, but they can be separated.

Finally, I think we are going for pumpkin or other winter squash.

Do you have dates in mind?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Yeah, but Liam Neeson is Taken...


----------



## LPBeier

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Yeah, but Liam Neeson is Taken...



.
.
.
.

I'm still holding out for Neil Diamond myself!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

How about the first week in November?  Gives us a month to cogitate and prepare.  And any new recipe ideas will be out in time for U.S. Thanksgiving. Plus time for pumpkins to show up, I did notice that all the winter squash I got was from Mexico.  I also have an idea for a decoration with gourds and they haven't shown up, yet.


----------



## CWS4322

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How about the first week in November?  Gives us a month to cogitate and prepare.  And any new recipe ideas will be out in time for U.S. Thanksgiving. Plus time for pumpkins to show up, I did notice that all the winter squash I got was from Mexico.  I also have an idea for a decoration with gourds and they haven't shown up, yet.


+1 All my winter squash and pumpkins come from my garden--they may not be perfectly shaped, but they sure are good.


----------



## DaveSoMD

Chief...are you going to be doing the themed dinner version (appy, main, dessert, beverage)? Is anyone?  

I personally like the challenge of a whole meal and seeing how creative I can get with four "courses" and seeing how others handle it.


----------



## Barbara L

DaveSoMD said:


> Chief...are you going to be doing the themed dinner version (appy, main, dessert, beverage)? Is anyone?
> 
> I personally like the challenge of a whole meal and seeing how creative I can get with four "courses" and seeing how others handle it.


Maybe for the ones who choose to do all the courses, there could be an "all around" winner, like we did before.


----------



## LPBeier

DaveSoMD said:


> Chief...are you going to be doing the themed dinner version (appy, main, dessert, beverage)? Is anyone?
> 
> I personally like the challenge of a whole meal and seeing how creative I can get with four "courses" and seeing how others handle it.



Dave, I will be doing the whole bit - probably the edible decoration too!  Others may do one or two of the dinner components so there will be adequate competition. 

My meal is going to be gluten/soy/lactose free.....so DH can be my taster, but also to show that it can be done and still taste "real"!


----------



## LPBeier

Barbara L said:


> Maybe for the ones who choose to do all the courses, there could be an "all around" winner, like we did before.


Sounds good.!  Are you entering, Barbara?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

DaveSoMD said:


> Chief...are you going to be doing the themed dinner version (appy, main, dessert, beverage)? Is anyone?
> 
> I personally like the challenge of a whole meal and seeing how creative I can get with four "courses" and seeing how others handle it.



Yup, I'll do the whole meal.  It challenges me more to come up with all the parts.  I look forward to seeing what everyone makes.  This is such a creative bunch.

1rst week in November is good.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Barbara L

LPBeier said:


> Sounds good.!  Are you entering, Barbara?


I have absolutely no idea what to make, but yes, I plan to.


----------



## CWS4322

I'm in, but I don't know if I'm going all in and I'll be using winter squash...can't stand pumpkin--but maybe y'all will change my mind. I just don't like the texture--too stringy--(in my mind, it is dog food). I like pepitos.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I plan on using some canned pumpkin, 1. because I have it, 2. time constraints.


----------



## CWS4322

I have a can of pumpkin--left over from when a friend moved--I don't plan on using it. I probably should either feed it to the chickens or donate it to the food bank if the "best by date" is still good...note to self--go through those canned goods from said friend and get rid of those that are outdated.


----------



## Somebunny

I do believe I am in!  I'm going to give it some thought and I might be "all in"!  I hope we get several folks interested.  I have missed the GCC! Thanks chief for reviving it and thanks LP for revamping it!


----------



## Barbara L

While lying in bed, unable to sleep, I came up with my entree, and I had a few ideas for other courses as well. This is going to be fun!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay, we have a little over a week.  I just made my last purchases today.  Time to get serious about this challenge.


----------



## LPBeier

I think I may have to sit this one out, folks.  Health and other responsibilities seem to keep me from coming up with ideas.  But I can't wait to see what the rest of you come up with!


----------



## Somebunny

Before today the last post here was 10/4. I was beginning to think the idea had been scrapped.....guess I better get busy ;-)


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

So, are we talking Nov. 10th, the first Saturday after the first full week of the month?

I'll be ready.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> So, are we talking Nov. 10th, the first Saturday after the first full week of the month?
> 
> I'll be ready.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



Yes, that's the time frame.  Since I am on vacation this week, I will be working on it in my "spare" time.


----------



## Cindercat

Don't know that I'll be able to get anything done by tomorrow, but how do you post your entry?


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Okay!  I just now got it written up:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-pumpkin-winter-squash-82620.html#post1204570

Nothing like waiting till the last minute!


----------



## Barbara L

I hate to do it, but I'm not going to have anything to share. I bought the pumpkins and some other things to go with them, but I just never got around to doing anything with them. We ended up eating the ham that I was planning to use for the main dish. I still want to try out the ideas I came up with and will share them when I do, just not in time for the competition.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Has anyone else got something going?


----------



## LPBeier

I am hoping to have one thing done but wasn't saying anything in case I didn't.  We are having company and I am hoping to add this to my menu but it will be posted this evening PST.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

That's good...I was starting to think I was the only one participating.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Has anyone else got something going?


  I will, and will have everything entered sometime tonight.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CWS4322

I'm out.


----------



## Cindercat

I got my pie baked. The crust got darker than I would have liked. I'm letting it cool now while I attempt to put the recipe to paper with some kind of intelligent thought.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I just posted mine!


----------



## Cindercat

Just posted my pie recipe. Turned out to be a lot of work for one pie. But then I'm not known for moving fast. I got all my dishes cleaned up too. (I'm at school. I can't leave a mess.) A good portion of my time was also spent writing down how much of everything I used and then trying to make it make sense in writing. Draft, edit, re-write, edit, 2nd rewrite . . . .


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Don't I know it.  It takes a bit to get everything down.  But, creating your own recipe for others is a big charge!


----------



## Aunty Ann

where are they posted ? How do I find it? Please!


----------



## PrincessFiona60

They are in this forum: Cooking Contests - Discuss Cooking - Cooking Forums


----------

